# "photos of me" feature in orkut



## swordfish (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey,

there is new photos of me feature in orkut.. have anybody seen it?

In that you can tag your photos with your friends.. and whichever photos are are taged to u by your friends are seen in your "pohotos of me"..


----------



## dreams (Jun 4, 2008)

just now seen it..thnx for the description of wat it is.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

Orkut is desperately copying features of Facebook.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> Orkut is desperately copying features of Facebook.


+1
First Apps, Then the Network Country Concept and now this.
Everything is ripped off


----------



## swordfish (Jun 4, 2008)

It took 15 mins to find how it works.. hehe.. 
its useless one..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

I wont post my photos in orkut anyway  .


----------



## Pat (Jun 5, 2008)

^^Then where will you post ?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

^why should I post


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2008)

@Pat: I foresee something like this:



			
				My Thoughts said:
			
		

> I hereby proclaim my photos to be DRM free, here are my now DRM free photos. My photos are Open Source you are free to do put them where ever you want to.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 5, 2008)

Hehehe .. It doesnt matter if you post your pics or not .. Anyone can tag any picture with you .. Like I tagged Atul's pic with a teddy bear ..  ..

You can opt out of this feature in Settings page.


----------



## Pat (Jun 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> @Pat: I foresee something like this:



Lol  Free as in Freedom as well i.e. anyone is free to modify it  as much as they want


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

when the "commodity" is not available ,how can you modify


----------



## Pat (Jun 5, 2008)

^^ Toh make it available na


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 15, 2008)

I have several DRM free pics on my profile


----------

